# UVESA Bootsplah

## paulb787

Looking for a uvesa bootsplach guide? want to get a pretty bootspalsh? all i see are the old vesafb? any ideas?

could someone point me in a good direction?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

paulb787,

Spocs devspace

You can use any framebuffer for framebuffer splash.  However, any Xorg video driver that needs Kernel Mode Switching (KMS) will not work if you have a framebuffer driver selected in the console.

Thats OK as KMS gives you a framebuffer console for free.

Intel, Radeon and Nouveau users must use KMS.  Binary blob users (nvidia-drivers and ati-drivers) have a bit more freedom as long as they do not choose the in kernel framebuffer driver for their chip set as it will grab the chipset and the Xorg driver will refuse to load.

----------

## dE_logics

@NeddySeagoon

I'll be glad if you have a look at my problem.

----------

